# Repro 1972 Ducktail Spoiler



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

A short time back, a photo of a GTO for sale had the Ducktail spoiler on it. It was unknown where it came from. I myself thought of fitting one to my '68 Lemans - or actually making something similar when I got to that point in my build.

Got the latest Original Parts Group (OPGI.com) in the mail and they offer the optional 1972 GTO Ducktail Spoiler (which never made it to production). The current price as of this posting is shown to be $403.19.

Thought I would through that out there for anyone who might want something different than the Judge wing type spoiler.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

The 72 duck tail spoiler did make it into production , In 1984 at the GTOAA nats there was a green 72 that had an original duck tail spoiler on it. It was in High Performance mag. I think in the sept. 84 issue. The guy had the window sticker for the car & it showed the spoiler aas optional spoiler. That was way before the repop ones ever came out.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

They did put out a few early year, the story is the original mold was damaged so they just deleted the option instead of re-tooling.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah, I have seen promo photos of the spoiler and thought that was as far as it went. The 1977 Can-Am used a rear spoiler and it is said that that spoiler mold broke and that ended the run of Can-Am's. Good thing they did not have the same mishaps with the Trans-Am seeing the answer was to stop production of the spoiler.

For my project, I am looking for something a little more "fluid" to flow with the body lines. I like the 1970 spoiler best, but have a different vision in mind.


----------

